
Senator wants to bring copyright law to the runway - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/scholar-argues-fashion-is-like-free-software/
======
OldSchool
If you can patent a rectangle with rounded corners today surely then the less
trivial manifold with ornamentation that is a dress deserves at least as much
protection...

